# Risers



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

*Risers and Never Summer*

Are risers bad? I just go recommended them by the guy at curys so im wondering if there are any cons to them. IT would be so nice to be able to get any board

EDIT- also, would the SL be better then the EVO (both NS) for jibs because its softer?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Wait, how big are your feet again?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

only 11 now but Im only 13 so they will ALMOST positiviley grow more, probably up to a 12-13...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I used risers like 6yrs ago but honestly get a wider board...most companies make a wide version of the regular boards nowadays and they perform just as well as regular width boards


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

okay, ill probably get a rome machine then, or maybe get a size reduction boots, Im not sure but I'm still cuirious to see if the SL is better then the EVO at jibs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Risers aren't bad at all. I have big feet too (12's) and my board was skinnier then expected. I actually picked up a pair of Palmer flex risers and couldn't be happier. They set your foot like 10 mm up and it really does make a big difference. Carving couldn't be any easier. Usually I would catch edges with my toes or heels but with this I don't at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

cool cool... How wide is your board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> cool cool... How wide is your board?


Its about 27 cm I believe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

thats pretty wide, are u sure u need risers? and btw I'm still cuirious to see if the SL is better then the EVO at jibs.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

He was probably sure he needed risers when his toes and heels dug in at speed causing him to face/ass plant into the ground waking up to ringing and tremendous pain. If I was you I'd take your boots and bindings in with you to pick out your board and see if your toes or heels are going to dig into the ground mounted in your stance etc. I wouldn't worry about it too much, if you have a somewhat agressive stance you may not need them. I have small boots (8.5) so I don't have to worry about it but if I could help it I don't think I'd want risers if I had larger feet, I'd go with a wider board instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> thats pretty wide, are u sure u need risers?





Mr. Right said:


> He was probably sure he needed risers when his toes and heels dug in at speed causing him to face/ass plant into the ground waking up to ringing and tremendous pain.


That answered that one. 

If you have risers too you can pick up any board you want without problems.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Nick787 said:


> Its about 27 cm I believe.


You could probably fit 15's on a 27cm board man! My 12s work fine with a board that's 25.4 cm wide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

The higher you get from that board, the less feel and ultimately control your going to have over it. Getting a board that fits you (thats wide enough but not TOO much) is always a better route to go than using risers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My thinking the father away the hinge (ankle) is from the board the less it takes to pressure the edges, therefore the more sensitivity of control. Also wide risers (ones bigger than the footprint of the binding) has the potential to change the flex of the board. My 13 yr old daughter 5'4" and about 125#, when she was 10-12 rode a Option Bella 149...way too big for her and we made 20mm risers to help compensate. For awhile she refused to take them off because it really helped her to rock the edges...anyway one of the outcomes from her experience is that she is noticably one smooth fast bomber and still rides a board that is beyond the recommended size...Option K Starr 155.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I think this guy is just really confused into thinking his toes/heels are hanging too far off the board. Your feet aren't anywhere near large enough to require a larger board than your size range. Even if they do, you should have very very little drag.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Phenom said:


> You could probably fit 15's on a 27cm board man! My 12s work fine with a board that's 25.4 cm wide.


I dunno I found it very hard to actually cruise without risers. My toe/heel would drag in the snow and it would jerk me around and I would almost loose my balance. I dunno I'm happy with the risers. I'm still new to snowboarding so I'm sure you have a great technique that allows you to be able to carve and cruise with a little over hang.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it's more about the angles you set than than technique. I'm a 13 and ride a board with a 26.4 width. Even with that I still have a little bit of overhang but that's ok. It's very rare you're ever going to need to lay out parralel to the mountain in a carve where your toes/heels will wipe you out. I know what you mean with a narrow board as back in the 90's when wide boards were basically just planks of wood I used risers so I wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Remember too that if you guys are quoting waist widths, the board is going to be wider where your bindings are actually mounted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

YAY! tons of replies, but still no one answered my second question lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well there really isn't an answer to your question. Some people who have used em don't like em, some love em. It's a matter of opinion. As far as a factual answer, the closest I can give you is NO risers aren't bad if you need them.

As far as the boards, I've never ridden either board so I can't help there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, does anyone know the answer about NS?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

ummm. just to throw in my 2 cents. i have 12s and i ride a 156. Im pretty sure its 25.2 anyone can correct me if im wrong its the lrg 08 destroyer. Without risers i get toe drag 1 out of 1000 times. Its never wiped me out but it annoys the hell out of me so i use risers. They have never caused me any problems. *In answer to your original question, i think they really have no cons* if you have big feet and your board comes in a wide, might as well buy it. But if your like me and you like a real specific board that is one size, risers are a life saver.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

haha, ya'll are so overlooking his other question. i think he's off the risers now & wants to know about the two NS boards...



eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> also, would the SL be better then the EVO (both NS) for jibs because its softer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

*Risers Rock*

I do think that the use off a wider board is a must for big feet but i do also believe that risers are good for all riders for the folowing reasons.
1.With risers you have a greater leverage to apply pressure to the edge therefore more control less efort.
2.also alows a rider to set board stance duck (which is the most ergonomic set up) and still have a symmetric transfer(i.e a stance of 0 on front and 0 on back) to the edges meaning that the toe and the heelside turns allowing for greater control on a heelside and a more powerful turn on the toe (making popping in to a spin just that bit faster on the toe side and smoother on the heel same goes for carving).
3. The skiers have been using risers since before i can remember and they dont even have an over hang problem.
4. Also a riser allows for easer edge to edge on any board but on a big board it makes the rock more smooth and faster because of the leverage as i said risers rock.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)




----------

